# TechnoNoob needs Pro help.



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm new here and I really need some help. As you all can tell, I am an uber noob at computers.
Recently, I've bought WoW and CS Source for an amazing deal and now I want to play them both. First off, I installed Source and tried to play it. But the lag was just unbearable, even when playing with bots. When I walk, it takes about 10 seconds to get from one tile to the next. When I switch guns, it takes 5 - 10 seconds. And it is always late.
I figured it must be something with my video card because Source is graphics heavy and Counter Strike 1.6 is not (I can run 1.6 okay.)
So now I am planning to get a new video card. I have no idea what kinds of vcards there are or where to put them or how to find out which one is compatible with my PC. My friend said I have to check if my PC supports video cards or if my PC has an integrated graphics system. How do I know what kind to get? Or even if I can run with one. Here is my dxdiag report:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/27/2007, 14:17:17
       Machine name: MADARANG
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
       System Model: D845GVS1
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/16/04 02:29:53 Ver: 08.00.08
          Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz
             Memory: 510MB RAM
          Page File: 412MB used, 836MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.3762 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 2/10/2004 10:10:08, 36415 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 2/10/2004 10:17:06, 681469 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6622-11CF-84ED-4B76A0C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2562
        SubSys ID: 0x56418086
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_02088086&REV_01
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6020 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 2/8/2006 14:44:00, 3846016 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6020 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/8/2006 14:44:00, 3846016 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Lexmark X6100 Series
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x0072
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C2
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0083
| | Location: Basic Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:08:19, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 01:08:16, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 02:56:42, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0083
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 01:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 03:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 03:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 53.7 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD800BB-00JHC0

      Drive: D:
      Model: LITE-ON LTR-52327S
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:17:06, 681469 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:10:08, 36415 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:10:00, 103484 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:09:52, 126651 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:16:30, 739387 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:50:36, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:51:10, 339968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:55:08, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxeud.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:54:40, 221184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:53:24, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:53:12, 462848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdiag.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:53:56, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdgps.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:53:56, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:50:26, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:50:08, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:50:42, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhenu.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:10, 56872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 9/15/2007 18:38:34, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:55:54, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhk.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:51:18, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 9/15/2007 18:38:34, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:50:46, 880640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhara.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:08, 59780 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxharb.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:10, 59699 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhchs.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:10, 57360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhcht.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:12, 58518 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhdan.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:14, 60463 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhdeu.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:14, 62332 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxheng.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:16, 57940 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhesp.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:18, 60976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfin.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:18, 61915 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfra.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:20, 61558 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfrc.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:22, 61922 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhheb.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:22, 58738 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhita.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:24, 59183 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhjpn.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:26, 61725 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhkor.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:26, 65368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhnld.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:28, 59365 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhnor.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:28, 59201 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhplk.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:30, 62662 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhptb.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:30, 60803 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhptg.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:32, 61364 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhrus.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:32, 60482 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhsve.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:34, 61998 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhtha.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:34, 62103 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhcsy.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:12, 59894 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhell.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:16, 60898 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhhun.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:24, 67133 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhtrk.lhp, 2/10/2004 09:56:36, 63420 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:08, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrarb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:08, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:10, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:12, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:14, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:14, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxreng.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:16, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:18, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:18, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:20, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfrc.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:20, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:22, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:24, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:24, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:26, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:28, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:28, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:30, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:30, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:32, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:32, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:34, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:34, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:12, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:16, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:22, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:56:36, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:55:40, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 09:55:42, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:10:04, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgicd.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:07:56, 2273280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgdev.dll, 6.14.0010.3762 (English), 2/10/2004 10:09:26, 471040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v3762.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 2/10/2004 10:10:04, 61440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV/E Processor to I/O Controller - 2560
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_02088086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:56:42, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:56:57, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:15:21, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:58, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:15:49, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:02, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:56:57, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.6020 (English), 2/8/2006 14:44:00, 3846016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0051 (English), 1/11/2006 14:08:36, 577536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0057 (English), 2/6/2006 16:09:04, 18780160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 12:54:58, 141016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0058 (English), 2/8/2006 15:28:52, 10518528 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0000.0009 (English), 1/10/2006 12:38:30, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\Alcrmv.exe, 2.00.0000.0003 (English), 11/18/2005 10:20:26, 217088 bytes

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_56418086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30488086&REV_81\4&2AF9ED5&0&40F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 6.04.0014.0000 (English), 9/25/2002 05:09:12, 140800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 6.04.0003.0000 (English), 10/2/2002 11:49:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 6/13/2002 10:32:00, 5110 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelNic.dll, 1.07.0000.0000 (English), 7/20/2001 05:40:28, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 10/7/2002 17:15:36, 16384 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:41 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:41 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:41 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:41 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:48 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:48 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:48 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 12/2/2007 11:27:07 1232896 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:46 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:41 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 03:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:43 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3650 English Final Retail 10/11/2004 10:20:30 221184 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:24 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 17:43:03 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 08:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:15:21 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:42 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:58:38 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:58:40 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:58:41 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:58:41 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:58:38 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:12 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:12 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:12 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:12 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:43 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:16 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:28 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:16 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:44 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:57 90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:10:21 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:56:46 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:09:58 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3650
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative Frame Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,CTFRConv.ax,1.00.0001.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Creative Video Processing Filter,0x00200000,1,1,VidProcU.ax,1.00.0005.0000
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative File Reader Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FileRead.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Creative MP3 Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,Mp3Dump.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3650
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative Wave Transform Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WavTrans.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Creative QT Source Filter,0x00400000,0,2,CTQTSF.ax,1.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,14,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```
Thats about it. 
Can anyone tell me if I will be able to buy / put a video card in my PC? What kind of vcard is compatible? 
What should I buy? 
Can I upgrade my RAM as well? 
What kind of ram? 
Will I be able to upgrade my sound system?
Will be able to upgrade my computer memory? Because WoW is 10 gigs.
How bad is my PC?

Thank you so much for those who would help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if I will be able to buy / put a video card in my PC? 

We'll need to know what your motherboard can accept. Is the computer a prebuilt such as HP, Dell, or eMachine? If so, what model?

What kind of vcard is compatible? 

We'll know when we know what type of motherboard it has.

What should I buy?

See above. 

Can I upgrade my RAM as well? 

Most computers come with at LEAST two slots for RAM. Doubling your current RAM by adding another 512MB is both a cheap and effective upgrade.

What kind of ram?

As with the video card we'll know once we know what type of motherboard you have.

Will I be able to upgrade my sound system?

Easily. A PCI sound card will both increase the speed of your gaming (small, but I've noticed it) and give you overall better audio.

Will be able to upgrade my computer memory? Because WoW is 10 gigs.

How big is the hard drive in your PC? WoW is a spacehog so the overall size of the hard drive will determine that.

How bad is my PC?

That's hard to say considering how little the DXDIAG report tells us. You have a Celeron CPU which isn't really meant for gaming and is better suited towards office type work. The integrated graphics are on the same line as they are good for 2D work but poor for 3D gaming. Doubling the RAM will give you better performance in all areas.


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

How do I know if it was prebuilt? We bought this as a whole thing. I didn't buy the parts seperately.
How do I know what motherboard I have?
My Local Disk only has 70 gigs. And I'm already using 30 of those. 
So I have integrated graphics? I heard its harder to put a video card if you have integrated graphics. 
How do I know what model it is? Can't that be found in the dxdiag report?

THANKS! Huge help.ray:


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

EDIT:
I ran a program that apparently examines bios. Dunno. And it said on the site that it will help determine my motherboard. Dunno, just trying to help.


```
--------[ EVEREST Corporate Edition ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v4.20.1170
    Benchmark Module                                  2.3.212.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ]
    Computer                                          MADARANG
    Generator                                         abel
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2007-12-27
    Time                                              18:05


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Computer Type                                     ACPI Uniprocessor PC
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Internet Explorer                                 7.0.5730.13
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     MADARANG
      User Name                                         abel
      Logon Domain                                      [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Date / Time                                       2007-12-27 / 18:05

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Intel Celeron D 335, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
      Motherboard Name                                  Intel Sea Breeze D845GVSR  (3 PCI, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Brookdale-G i845GV
      System Memory                                     [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      BIOS Type                                         AMI (02/16/04)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    Intel Extreme Graphics
      Monitor                                           LG Flatron ez T710BH  [17" CRT]  (141157694)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Realtek ALC202(A) @ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
      Floppy Drive                                      Floppy disk drive
      Disk Drive                                        WDC WD800BB-00JHC0  (74 GB, IDE)
      Optical Drive                                     LITE-ON LTR-52327S  (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Total Size                                        [ TRIAL VERSION ]

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse

    Network:
      Primary IP Address                                [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Primary MAC Address                               00-11-11-C6-CC-95
      Network Adapter                                   Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection  (99.2 [ TRIAL VERSION ])

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Fax Lexmark X6100 Series
      Printer                                           Lexmark X6100 Series
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
      USB Device                                        Lexmark X6100 Series
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Printing Support

    DMI:
      DMI BIOS Vendor                                   Intel Corp.
      DMI BIOS Version                                  VA84510A.86A.0030.P10.0402160229
      DMI System Manufacturer                           
      DMI System Product                                
      DMI System Version                                
      DMI System Serial Number                          [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DMI System UUID                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DMI Motherboard Manufacturer                      Intel Corporation
      DMI Motherboard Product                           D845GVSR
      DMI Motherboard Version                           AAC44953-301
      DMI Motherboard Serial Number                     [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DMI Chassis Manufacturer                          
      DMI Chassis Version                               
      DMI Chassis Serial Number                         [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DMI Chassis Asset Tag                             [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      DMI Chassis Type                                  
      DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets                   2 / 1


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Intel Corp.
      Version                                           VA84510A.86A.0030.P10.0402160229
      Release Date                                      02/16/2004
      Size                                              512 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, AGP, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Serial Number                                     [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Universal Unique ID                               [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Intel Corporation
      Product                                           D845GVSR
      Version                                           AAC44953-301
      Serial Number                                     [ TRIAL VERSION ]
```
I dont understand a thing in here but I hope you guys would. Thanks!


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

> Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> 
> So I have integrated graphics? I heard its harder to put a video card if you have integrated graphics.


You have an Intergrated Graphics chipset. NOT a separate video card. It was a "company built" like a Dell, HP, Compaq et.c.....Integrated video often lacks things such as hardware based texture and lighting engines, not to mention they siphon off system RAM for their own use. But Your particular chipset is not a bad one and should run the CS Source. 

Have you upgraded your Intel display drivers lately? If not, then do it.

In the meantime, the online "System Requirements Lab site will let you know if WoW could have been run or not on your computer. 

You will have to go through a "search" to see if your computer's motherboard came with a slot for either AGP or PCI card. IF it did, then you can turn off the on board video card before installing either. If it does not, you must stick with what you have. Generally, on board video is better than a PCI. 

512 RAM

The cheapest way to improve your overall performance is increase your RAM. Your present RAM is being shared to run the computer. For gaming, you need as much RAM as you can afford. This should also help your lag problem. I had a HP Pavilion 504n, P4 2 gig, same Intel graphics controller as yours. Came with 256 RAM and a 40Gig HD. Wanted to play Morrowind and NeverWinter Nights but the lag was terrible. My only upgrade option was getting more RAM. So I got a 512 stick to add to my 256. Total RAM was 760...and that made a world of difference in gameplay.

You did not say what kind of provider you are using. Dialup? Wireless? Satellite? DSL/Cable? Lag can be caused by a higher ping from packet loss through Wireless or Satellite. The Download speed is great with these, but it's your Upload speed that counts. With satellite, it is a huge distance for the beam to travel back up. 

My son plays WoW with both dialup and Satellite on a Dell Inspiron 520 with a Nvidia GeForce 8300. These are all that are available to us (very rural area) He is able to do better with dialup than with satellite due to the smaller "Upload" packets. So despite having a 26,400 kps connection rate....his ping is lower. Dialup, DSL/Cable were made to transfer large uploads as well as downloads.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok so you have an AGP slot. I will give you a list of suitable Video cards that will be supported in your system. 
I will also need to know your Power Supply specs as this is one limiting factor in upgrading.
example: SliverStone 650w, +12v @ 34A
Also buying another 512mb of RAM will have a noticeable increase in system performance. But make sure its the same brand and type of RAM as the current one you have. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129092 $126 Vhigh end
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130076 $99 High End APG
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102410 $42 Mid end AGP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121525 $32 Low end AGP

These are just some cards i have found. However until i know the specs of your PSU (Power Supply) i wouldn't buy one.


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow thanks for the much needed help guys.
How do I know/find out my power supply specs?
how do i find out what type and brand of RAM i have? I really have no clue how to read those reports. 
Oh btw since I only have $150 to spare for an upgrade, which one do you guys think is the better upgrade? A decent RAM or a video card? 
oh one more thing, how do I upgrade my intel display drivers? Its a really noob question I know. hehe. I'm so dumb at computers. 
I'm really happy with all the support I get here. You guys are amazing.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

To check what type of PSU you have there will be a sticker located on the side of it. There you will have Make, Model, Input and Output. 
For you RAM download everest from my sig. Once downloaded and the program is running use the Menu and select Motherboard, click on SPD and it should display all or as much information about your RAM. 



> Oh btw since I only have $150 to spare for an upgrade, which one do you guys think is the better upgrade? A decent RAM or a video card?


I would get a video card first, having a dedicated Video card will not hinder the RAM as it has its own. Thus allowing applications to have more RAM.



> oh one more thing, how do I upgrade my intel display drivers?


If your going to buy a video card in the next few days the intel chipset will be disabled and you wont need the video drivers for this. It will cause conflits.


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I see.
So I need a video card that supports AGP because that is what I have?
Where can I find this sticker? On the outside of my CPU or do I have to open up my CPU to find it? 
So basically now, all I need to know is the power supply specs. After I know this, I can give you guys enough info to know what video card is best for me right? What else to you guys need to know? 
Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The sticker explaining the specifics of the power supply is right on the power supply itself.


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well the thing is, I dont even think I have one. I have a CPU, monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers, and they are all connected to this white extension thingy with a red switch that turns bright red when its on. And it connects to my wall.


----------



## Bez (Dec 28, 2007)

You need to open up your pc to see the power supply. Make sure to turn off the pc first and don't touch anything inside you don't know about.

See picture below for help:









On the power supply should be a sticker somewhat like this:









Copy all the info on it on some paper and post it here.


----------



## h3h3 (Dec 27, 2007)

oh okay ill get on to it tomorrow morning when there's more natural light in the room.
any other info you guys might need to decide what video card i should get?


----------

